# [How To] Change Transition Animations On Any Phone



## manigma77

If you downloaded any of the files below earlier, please redownload as I have fixed some of them that had only stock animations. Also When you get ready to flash the cwm you make, make sure you /mount system in recovery before flashing.​
This Post is to teach you to How To put different transition animations on your phone without losing your current Theme. I orginally got the animations from this (http://androidforums...animations.html) post. All I have done is package them up to be used with ZipThemer from the Market.​
The advantage of zipthemer over metamorph is it allows you to build a theme, or modify your framework-res.apk with new transitions, in this case with ease. What zipthemer does is it creates a flashable zip on your sd card to be flashed from Clockwork Mod Recovery a.k.a cwm. When you create the zip it will also create an 'undo' zip so if anything goes wrong (bootloop, etc) you can always go back to cwm and flash the undo zip ( which contains your original files) and your good to go.​
This post may look Lengthy but it is really easy after one try. Again, I am using zipthemer to add these so you can flash this over ANY rom, Any theme, or ANY setup you may have without losing ANYthing.​
I would suggest trying the AniFlyFlip.zip first, it's really cool, exspecially how the text and icons will flip in the statusbar when reciving texts etc.​
This will work on any Android phone, I am just posting them here so my Charge buddies are sure to have something 'new' to play with.​
*Credits*​
Thanx to Humungus for his post on Android Forums​Thanx to the Fab for the Flyin Flip animation mix​Thanx to Drod for the Dropin Mix​
Ok, now for the Good Stuff​
*What You Need*​
Download one or all of the Ani* zips Listed Below
Download ZipThemer from the market *http://tinyurl.com/zipthemer*
 *How to Use Zipthemer to apply Transitions*​
Move the Ani* zips you download to the /sdcard/zipthemer folder
Open ZipThemer, Click the menu button then Update Edify
Click Browse and find a zip on your sd card (theme, rom, etc) that you have used before. If it fails just try another zip till you get a popup that says "success". What you are doing is 'teaching' zipthemer how your recovery is set up to flash zips. The Charge uses edify scripting, other phones may use something different. (This will work on any android phone) If you are having issues with getting zipthemer to update edify then download this ( http://dl.dropbox.co...dify4Charge.zip ) file and put on your /sdcard then menu/update edify/browse and select UpdateEdify4Charge.zip
After it is succesful press the back key then select the +Theme folder and choose one of the Ani* zips you placed in the /sdcard/zipthemer folder
Now if you like you can change the zip output name by pressing on the *Output button, allthough you should not need to do this as I have allready named them in a matter that makes them easy to find.
Press the Build It! button and wait. When it completes go to cwm and flash the zip and Enjoy your new transitions

Notes​
Remember if anything goes wrong (which it shouldn't) just boot into cwm and flash the Ani*undo.zip to go back to the way you had it.​
Also, I have included the Android stock transitions so you can go back to stock if you like.​
*Links*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co...0/Ani_Stock.zip*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co...90/Ani_Fold.zip*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co...0/Ani_Flyin.zip*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co...Ani_FlyFlip.zip*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co...90/Ani_Flip.zip*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co.../Ani_DropIn.zip*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co...90/Ani_Drod.zip*​
*http://dl.dropbox.co.../Ani_Bounce.zip*​


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Are there any videos of the animations in action?


----------

